# Dogs and Eurotunnel



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I am in the process of booking the tunnel, i notice the charge for dogs has gone up to £16 each way since i last used it. Is it necessary to book for the outward journey, they don't get out of the van and there are no facilities to speak of. I just wondered if i say i am bringing them back from France or wherever i can avoid an unnecessary expense.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know Chasper, but my immediate concern would be to wonder how much paperwork and hassle would be involved in importing a French dog - which is what you would be doing in effect.

At risk of sounding unkind, don't be such a skinflint! What's 16 quid on top of the cost of your holiday for the peace of mind it will bring - not to say the avoidance of significant hassle if you get your collar felt.  

Just my opinion. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Dave, i am not a skinflint ( though the other half may disagree!) it would be £32 by the way.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I am Chasper - a skinflint that is! :wink: I do agree that they are taking the wee wee - £32 for absolutely nothing, and not even a piddle area for the dog at the terminal.

But I also have experience of foreign customs (and other) authority figures, and although I don't know the French word for "_intransigence_" if you want to see it in action just show them something they don't recognise. :roll:

Like a dog that (apparently) didn't come across from the UK, but wants to go back with you.

I just wouldn't want to risk the possible consequences, which could conceivably cause you no end of hassle.

Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I have just booked and paid the full amount, thank goodness for St Tesco and his Clubcard points. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just out of interest...who provides the people who do the Pet Passport etc checking at ports ? Is that done by Eurotunnel or the Men from the Ministry ?

I don't have a pet but do wonder what the charges are for when all that is provided on the docks anyway, is a small fenced exercise area.

I'd be inclined to write to both Eurotunnel and the ferry companies to ask why the charge is more than purely nominal. 

As I say...just out of interest..!

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

The moment you scan the dog to come back into the country your address and relevant details pops up, along with your travel details from your passenger travel documents as your passport is scanned into the system... whether you go by ferry out or tunnel back in or visa versa...

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Chasper, I also booked the Chunnel this morning, £55 Tesco for the travel, £32 for the dog, the cats 

tony


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

When it was £15 each way we used the tunnel early in the year and the ferry later funnily enough the ferry only charged one way but £30 not a stitch up I'm sure , don't understand why you can't pay the pet fare with tesco vouchers, but to be fair when I missed out on a crossing I'd already carried over wouldn't refund the fare but did refund the dog part???
By the way one of the best parts of the tunnel before you go through to the loading point is the exercise area to the left as you drive down to the terminal free poo bags as well ,


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

When we returned in February we missed our train because two people already in the dog check-in office had minor issues with their paperwork. 

We lost 30 minutes, they were both going to lose at least 24 hours.

Kev


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

You have an exercise area on both sides, however the last time we used the French side it was absolutely disgusting, no one had used the free poo bags.Must be a a good earner at £32 a return crossing.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Does anyone know, or can anyone find out, ii or what there is in the way of DEFRA requirements for pet travel? I don't mean for gog owners, but for the transport company. If there is a one off registration fee for example for the companies or staff then £30.00 is a ripoff, but there may be a record keeping or reporting requirement for each animal that travels, which has to be paid for. I'm suprised nobody has reported the Tunnel and Ferry companies to the competion commission otherwise. It's a bit of a coincidence they all charge the same fee!

Malcolm


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Prices do vary.....................

Brittany Ferries


> Brittany Ferries has absolute discretion to accept or refuse any passenger, their vehicle, their pets or their luggage on board. The following administration fees will be made per pet: £16.50 ex UK to France; £24.75 ex France to UK; £29.50 ex UK to Spain; £39.50 ex Spain. An administration fee of €44 ex Ireland to France and €55 ex France to Ireland will be made per animal on Cork to Roscoff Sailings.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Prices do vary.....................
> 
> Brittany Ferries
> 
> ...


I would expect that since BF supply additional facilities to the short sea routes e.g onboard exercise areas. Still expensive though, first rule of buisness, charge what the market will stand!

Malcolm


----------



## hondaboy (Apr 23, 2014)

Zebedee said:


> I don't know Chasper, but my immediate concern would be to wonder how much paperwork and hassle would be involved in importing a French dog - which is what you would be doing in effect.
> 
> Dave


All they need is the pet passport, flea and tick all up to date. No other paperwork involved, I know because I used to do per transport.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When we go Dover Dunkirk we have never paid for fat dog, there is no facility on the on line booking form for dogs....

Never had a problem either way, going out nobody cares coming back to the UK from Dunkirk they just pass the scanner to you and you just scan the dog until the scanner beeps and they check the information against the pets passport and current vet information to get back in, then give you a sticker to say the dog is OK to come back in.

ray.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Since the regulations changed at start 2013 and in theory had to be applied at every border (tho' how that works in Schengen or UK Ireland land borders) there is a risk to the ferry or air operator and you are paying for the administration and the risk.

The data on the hand held scanner is downloaded and retained along with the entries on the check in system about the passengers, vehicle and pet and can be handed over to DEFRA and prosecuting authorities in case of problems (that's the admin side), the risk is that the pet does not comply and then the ferry company/air operator may be liable for costs of non compliance, if there is a rabies scare, returning the pet whence it came (if it is non compliant on check at UK borders).

Not having paid and not having declared, at port of departure, could render you liable for fines, destruction of your pet and/or confiscation of your vehicle. it is also a breach of T&C of carriage and you may find yourself banned from future travel if caught

Think very carefully before trying to save those few quid


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I've lost count of the number of arguments and disappointed pet owners I have seen at the Pet passport control at the tunnel in Calais. Get it right, check the dates and don't try to pull a fast one. they are VERY scrupulous. But yes, I agree it's a ridiculous price.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Also worth noting that DEFRA do check that the ferry/tunnel companies are doing the whole pet passport process properly. 

We were stopped two weeks ago by DEFRA at Portsmouth. Checked dogs and passport were all as they should be.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

chasper said:


> I am in the process of booking the tunnel, i notice the charge for dogs has gone up to £16 each way since i last used it. Is it necessary to book for the outward journey, they don't get out of the van and there are no facilities to speak of. I just wthat ed if i say i am bringing them back from France or wherever i can avoid anthennecessary expense.


Ignoring the discussion as to the rights and wrongs of charges for checking and carrying your pets ( other than why should'nt they ).
I would advise against booking without declaring your pets.
Remember you will be checked at the UK terminal in a MH for gas turned off and your ticket hanger shows whether or not you have pets.Therefore staff may spot you have pets on board not declared either at this point or elsewhere within in the terminal. I have heard that since the change from charging for pets one way to both ways staff are on the look out for this.
Is It really worth it to save few pounds.


----------

